# Flashing a ROM using ROM Toolbox



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't remember, for the life of me, how to flash a ROM using ROM Toolbox. 
I know I need to download the ROM from ROM Toolbox (through ROM Manager), but after that, I can't remember what to do.

I'm new to the whole rooting thing, and I've only flashed one ROM (with step by step help from a friend).

So, how do I flash a ROM using ROM Toolbox? Detailed instructions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my sig.
Navigate to the applicable section.
Post 2 I believe.

Rom toolbox only does the install automatically...
It doesn't back you up or do anything that you want to do yourself.
Make a Nandroid, for sure...and then continue with my tutorial.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Any reason why you need to use rom toolbox? Booting in to recovery or rom manager are two other better options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm mostly just looking for the easiest way to flash. I haven't learned all these terms yet. I'm sorry. Haha.

I used the rom manager for my first flash(a friend recommended it.) And I'm going to use titanium backup to backup my apps.

So what's a nandroid? I'm so sorry for my lack of understanding.


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually, I guess I should clarify a little better. I used rom manager to download the rom I wanted. Then I think I booted into recovery mode. From there, I have no clue what I did.

I used the rom manager present in rom toolbox if that makes any sense.

So I guess my question is, what happens after I boot into recovery mode?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's how I flash a ROM:

Find ROM, download the zip file to your phone's sd card.
Reboot into ClockwordMod Recovery (power off phone; hold Vol Up and Vol Down and Power for about 5 seconds; use Vol Up/Down to select Recovery then hit the Power button or if you're on a custom ROM already, hold Power - select Reboot, then Recovery).

Once in Recovery: _Wipe data/factory reset_; _Advanced - Wipe Dalvik Cache_ (I even do: _mounts and storage - format /system_ and_ format /data_. That's just me.)

Installing ROM: Select _install zip from sdcard_ - Choose zip from sdcard. Select the ROM zip file (if you put it into a folder on your sd card, browse into that, then select it). Wait until it tells you it is completed. Reboot, wait about 5 minutes or so, and you'll need to re-install apps or if you backed any apps up, you'll want to restore them.

A nandroid is a backup of the current ROM you are running, which can be restored to the point it was taken at a later date.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> Here's how I flash a ROM:
> 
> Find ROM, download the zip file to your phone's sd card.
> Reboot into ClockwordMod Recovery (power off phone; hold Vol Up and Vol Down and Power for about 5 seconds; use Vol Up/Down to select Recovery then hit the Power button or if you're on a custom ROM already, hold Power - select Reboot, then Recovery).
> ...


What he said, and just to clarify, you need to do the nandroid prior to wiping. You can make a nandroid within recovery.

Also, when using tibu, only restore the app and not data with the app. Restoring system apps data generally causes issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> What he said, and just to clarify, you need to do the nandroid prior to wiping. You can make a nandroid within recovery.
> 
> Also, when using tibu, only restore the app and not data with the app. Restoring system apps data generally causes issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks a ton. Both of you guys. I can't remember how to make a nandroid either. =/ lol. Could you explain that?

and that makes sense, however, technically, wouldn't it just be easier to download my apps straight from the google play store, if i'm not going to be backing up any data?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I do my backups via the ROM Manager app. It'll reboot your phone into Recovery and do the backup.

If you aren't going to backup any app data or don't care about that, you can just reinstall the apps again after flashing a new ROM and set them up again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I was confused when I got started with nandroids too (BC it doesn't say nandroid anywhere other than when people talk about it.

The easiest way to flash anything/make a backup is through recovery (which by the way, I use rom toolbox too. I think its a great app that has tons of features including a reboot-to-recovery feature. First page, very bottom, click on reboot,
then it should give you different options, including reboot to recovery).

Making a nandroid simply means going into clockwork recovery and making a backup. Its self explanatory, go to backup and restore and choose backup. These are used when your phone "boot loops" or won't load passed the boot animation. They are your savior when you are on the go and you flash a rom or a kernel that messes your phone up, or if it just messes up anytime in general and you want to go back before you had any problems. Always make nandroid backups when you have your phone running nice and stable. They will back up EVERYTHING.

Keep the questions coming! We were all new and love helping people who are trying to learn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Literally every one of your questions is answered...in my sig.
Which post two told you to go to.
Do the research: *before* being a lazy ass and asking redundant questions.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Literally every one of your questions is answered...in my sig.
> Which post two told you to go to.
> Do the research: *before* being a lazy ass and asking redundant questions.


Zing!

If you're expecting people to hold your hand and walk you through these simple steps, you probably shouldn't be flashing ROMS in the first place.

That's my two cents...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Literally every one of your questions is answered...in my sig.
> Which post two told you to go to.
> Do the research: *before* being a lazy ass and asking redundant questions.


I'm new here, so I didn't know what a sig is. Thank you for your help.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

She's talking about her signature, its what pops up at the bottom every time you type something.

Mine is

-->Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Trust me people called me all kinds of names when I started out flashing roms. This is a place to come to ask questions, And this thread was started by you, so you have every right to ask questions if you dont understand anything. Its easy for us to forget how many different terms we use and how many steps there are to all of this stuff, and so its easy for people to get frustrated when they try explaining something and then realize they have to back track BC they didn't go over a certain term.

Don't let any meanies slow you down. This stuff is all way easier than it seems at first, you just need to get your method down and practice a couple times. And if you can't figure something out, just come back and ask a question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you. I flashed my first rom all by myself yesterday.  Thanks for also explaining what a sig is.

Everyone has been super helpful. And it was way easier than I thought it was.


----------



## psyche1985 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the info on this topic, just rooted my droid x and installed Liquid SMooth 2.0. Since wrecking my SG 3, i was depressed, but seeing ICS working smoothly on my oldboy droid x made my day, againg thanks guys for easy instructions.


----------



## psyche1985 (Oct 21, 2013)

RMarkwald said:


> Here's how I flash a ROM:
> 
> Find ROM, download the zip file to your phone's sd card.
> Reboot into ClockwordMod Recovery (power off phone; hold Vol Up and Vol Down and Power for about 5 seconds; use Vol Up/Down to select Recovery then hit the Power button or if you're on a custom ROM already, hold Power - select Reboot, then Recovery).
> ...


----------

